# Grafikkarte defekt. Hardwareversand Garantie



## Cero90 (14. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

so folgendes.. Mein Computer stürtzte nach stärkerer Grafiklast immer wieder ab (Bildschirm grau gestreift). Da ich dieses Problem häufiger hatte wusste ich auch sofort was los war. Überhitzung. Daraufhin hatte ich mir die Temps mit Furmark bei Last angesehen und alles war im grünen Bereich Max. 70 grad. und der Fehler lies sich anfangs nicht reproduzieren. Aber immer nach einer gewissen Dauer stiegen die Werte weiter an und der Rechner stürzte komplett. Daraufhin hatte ich den Rechner bei nem Kollegen abgegeben der bei nem Computerhandel arbeitet und der hatte mir gesagt dass die Grafikkarte/Grafikchip defekt sei. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich am 16.10.2014 bei hardwareversand gekauft, die ja leider insolvent sind.   Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage, gilt die Garantie immernoch trotz der Insolvenz? (die Garantie sollte ja 1 jahr nach kauf gelten) und wie würde das dann aussehen. Hätte ich recht auf Rückzahlung (was ich bevorzugen würde)? Oder wird mir ein Ersatz angeboten? Oder sollte man sich  bei sowas beim Herrsteller melden?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> so folgendes.. Mein Computer stürtzte nach stärkerer Grafiklast immer wieder ab (Bildschirm grau gestreift). Da ich dieses Problem häufiger hatte wusste ich auch sofort was los war. Überhitzung. Daraufhin hatte ich mir die Temps mit Furmark bei Last angesehen und alles war im grünen Bereich Max. 70 grad. und der Fehler lies sich anfangs nicht reproduzieren. Aber immer nach einer gewissen Dauer stiegen die Werte weiter an und der Rechner stürzte komplett. Daraufhin hatte ich den Rechner bei nem Kollegen abgegeben der bei nem Computerhandel arbeitet und der hatte mir gesagt dass die Grafikkarte/Grafikchip defekt sei. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich am 16.10.2014 bei hardwareversand gekauft, die ja leider insolvent sind.   Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage, gilt die Garantie immernoch trotz der Insolvenz? (die Garantie sollte ja 1 jahr nach kauf gelten) und wie würde das dann aussehen. Hätte ich recht auf Rückzahlung? Oder wird mir ein Ersatz angeboten? Oder sollte man sich  bei sowas beim Herrsteller melden?
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Hilfe


 hardwareversand "sind" nicht insolvent, sondern es wurde/wird ein Verfahren eröffnet, in dem es um die Insolvenz geht, die scheinbar vor allem wegen Atelco (die gehören mit dazu) verursacht wurde. hardwareversand hat aber seit ein paar Wochen wieder vollen Betrieb, und seit Ende Juli sind auch alle Bestellungen vom Insolvenzverwalter garantiert und gesichert. Und es kann gut sein, dass das Verfahren zu einer kompletten "Heilung" des Unternehmens führt.

Für Dich heißt das, dass du die Karte an sich ganz normal wie bei jedem anderen Händler reklamieren kannst. Und vermutlich wird die Karte, wie auch bei anderen Shops, dann erst Mal zum Hersteller weitergeleitet. Falls die Reklamation dann berechtigt ist, könntest du das Geld zurückbekommen, vlt. auch nur einen Restwert, da bin ich nicht ganz sicher, oder halt ne Ersatzkarte. Du könntest natürlich auch den Hersteller zuerst kontaktieren, aber rechtlich kann es sein, dass du sogar mit der Händler-Gewährleistung besser bedient bist, die ja 24 Monate gilt. Der Hersteller muss dir GAR keine Garantie geben, da hängt vom Hersteller ab, wie lange und wie umfangreich dessen Garantie ist.

In Deinem Fall ist es aber schon rel. schwer zu sagen, denn wenn die die Karte vlt testen und dann 20 Min alles okay ist: was dann? Was, wenn Dein Freund unrecht hat?

Was für eine Karte ist es denn genau?


----------



## Cero90 (14. September 2015)

Es handelt sich um eine XFX R9 280X. Naja irgendwas muss ich ja machen, durch nichts tun wirds ja nicht besser. Als mein Gehäuselüfter den Geist aufgab hatte ich die selben Symptome, diesesmal laufen alle Lüfter einwandfrei und die Einstellungen sollten auch stimmen.
Was kann den sonst noch so eine Überhitzung des PCs verursachen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine XFX R9 280X. Naja irgendwas muss ich ja machen, durch nichts tun wirds ja nicht besser. Als mein Gehäuselüfter den Geist aufgab hatte ich die selben Symptome, diesesmal laufen alle Lüfter einwandfrei und die Einstellungen sollten auch stimmen.
> Was kann den sonst noch so eine Überhitzung des PCs verursachen?


 Es ist aber nur die Karte überhitzt, oder? Ist die denn "sauber", also nicht zu sehr voller Staub? Bei welcher Temperatur fangen die Probleme denn an? Mit dem Tool GPU-Z kannst du unten beim Menü "Sensors" bei "log to file" oder so ähnlich ankreuzen, dass eine txt-Datei mit den aktuellen Messwerten erstellt wird. Wenn der PC dann abstürzt, dann kannst du die laden und bei der Uhrzeit, wo er abstürzte, nachsehen, wie heiß die Karte war.

Hast du denn im Gehäuse vorne und hinten je einen Lüfter? Oder weniger? Weißt du, ob du eine ab Werk übertaktete Version der Karte hast?


----------



## Cero90 (14. September 2015)

Soweit ich weiß wird ausschließlich die Karte heiß. Ja die Karte und das Gehaüse sind staubfrei. Mit Furmark hat die Graka 73 grad konstant bei volllast und läuft auch rund. Manchmal stieg sie aber auch bis auf ca. 82 grad an und schmierte mir dann ab  ,aber diese Temperaturen sollten eigentlich bei meinem normalen Betrieb nicht annähernd erreicht werden (Filme). Ich habe ein Bitfenix Gehaüse und nur einen gehaüselüfter der hinten liegt. Die Grafikkarte ist meineserachtens nach nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird ausschließlich die Karte heiß. Ja die Karte und das Gehaüse sind staubfrei. Mit Furmark hat die Graka 73 grad konstant bei volllast und läuft auch rund. Manchmal stieg sie aber auch bis auf ca. 82 grad an und schmierte mir dann ab  ,aber diese Temperaturen sollten eigentlich bei meinem normalen Betrieb nicht annähernd erreicht werden (Filme). Ich habe ein Bitfenix Gehaüse und nur einen gehaüselüfter der hinten liegt. Die Grafikkarte ist meineserachtens nach nicht übertaktet.


Also, sogar bei Filmen wird es dann so warm? 82 sind zwar an sich noch kein Absturzgrund, aber sehr komisch, dass es da so hoch geht und mit furmark nicht. Drehen die Lüfter denn dann auch schneller, oder kann es sein, dass die Lüfter nicht richtig drehen und daher die Temp steigen? Das kannst du vlt mal mit dem MSI-Afterburner überwachen. 

Ansonsten mal an XFX wenden, und wenn die wohl defekt ist halt ganz normal bei hardwareversand reklamieren. Am besten per Kundenkonto, ich glaub da kannst du dann auch einen Retourenschein anfordern


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2015)

vielleicht vorher auch mal den Rechner aufmachen und schauen ob der Lüfter dreht


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Nein bei Filmen ist die Temperatur nicht hoch. Nach einem Absturz hatte ich im BIOS die Temp gecheckt welche bei ~50 grad lag :/. Die Lüfter von der CPU und vom Gehäuse funktionieren auf jedenfall. Die Mini Lüfter von der Graka hatte ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert. Die 82 grad werden auch bei Furmark erreicht dass hast du falsch verstanden ( normal 73, selten aber über 80 mit furmark )


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Nein bei Filmen ist die Temperatur nicht hoch. Nach einem Absturz hatte ich im BIOS die Temp gecheckt welche bei ~50 grad lag :/. Die Lüfter von der CPU und vom Gehäuse funktionieren auf jedenfall. Die Mini Lüfter von der Graka hatte ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert. Die 82 grad werden auch bei Furmark erreicht dass hast du falsch verstanden ( normal 73, selten aber über 80 mit furmark )


   Okay, du hast hat nach dem Erwähnen der 82 Grad geschrieben ".._aber diese Temperaturen sollten eigentlich bei meinem normalen Betrieb nicht annähernd erreicht werden (Filme_)." => das heißt jetzt, dass du auch bei Filmen Abstürze hast, es also vlt. doch nicht an der Temperatur liegt? Oder warum hast du das mit den Filmen erwähnt?

Und wo/wie hat Dein Freund die Karte denn getestet? in einem anderen PC?

80 Grad sind bei einer 280X an sich nämlich noch kein Absturzgrund. Aber die kann durchaus nen Defekt haben, is aber sehr komisch, dass die bei Furmark nicht muckt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (15. September 2015)

Was sind denn deine restlichen Komponenten? 
Hatbdein Netzteil vielleicht nicht genug Dampf? 
Die XFX läuft normalerweise mit einem Takt von 1000mHz. Überprüfung doch mal ob die Karte die unter last halten kann? Wenn sie nicht throttled kann ich mir fast kein hitzeproblem vorstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Was sind denn deine restlichen Komponenten?
> Hatbdein Netzteil vielleicht nicht genug Dampf?
> Die XFX läuft normalerweise mit einem Takt von 1000mHz. Überprüfung doch mal ob die Karte die unter last halten kann? Wenn sie nicht throttled kann ich mir fast kein hitzeproblem vorstellen.


Jo, dafür sollte man eben mal per GPU-Z die TXT-Datei erstellen lassen - da würde man auch nach einem Absturz sehen, wie die Tempraturen und auch der Takt war, und die Lüfterdrehzahl. Per MSI-Afterburner geht das mit den Graphen, die im Fenster rechts platziert sind, nur bis VOR den Absturz - sofern es da nicht in den Optionen auch eine Möglichkeit für eine TXT-Datei gibt.


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Mein System:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER P10 500W
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8gb DDR3-1600 
Prozessorlüfter: Arctic Freezer 13 CO
Windows: Windows 8.1 64-Bit 

So nochmal zusammengefasst, da ich das ganze etwas schwammig formuliert habe. Die Abstürze passieren auch beim Filme schauen und somit wahrscheinlich auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Im BIOS hatte ich ja mal sogar nur 50 grad stehen. Im Furmark test habe ich 73 grad wenn alles rund läuft sprich wenn sich der Fehler nicht reproduzieren lässt.  Wenn der Fehler  sich reproduzieren lässt(was mein Freund ebenso wie ich geschafft hatte) hat sich die Temperatur anfangs wieder bei 73 grad gehalten stieg aber dann plötzlich bis auf ~83 grad an und es kam zum Absturz. Alle Lüfter sind intakt, Treiber aktuell. Ich hatte schonmal diese Symptome und Schuld war eine Überhitzung/Hitzestau des Rechners.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> So nochmal zusammengefasst, da ich das ganze etwas schwammig formuliert habe. Die Abstürze passieren auch beim Filme schauen und somit wahrscheinlich auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Im BIOS hatte ich ja mal sogar nur 50 grad stehen.


 Moment: meinst du wirklich die Grafikkartentemperatur? im BIOS findet man normalerweise nur die CPU-Temperatur ^^

Schau mal, ob die Karte nicht auch ohne Last trotzdem warm wird, eben mit einem der genannten Tools




> Im Furmark test habe ich 73 grad wenn alles rund läuft sprich wenn sich der Fehler nicht reproduzieren lässt.  Wenn der Fehler  sich reproduzieren lässt(was mein Freund ebenso wie ich geschafft hatte) hat sich die Temperatur anfangs wieder bei 73 grad gehalten stieg aber dann plötzlich bis auf ~83 grad an und es kam zum Absturz. Alle Lüfter sind intakt, Treiber aktuell. Ich hatte schonmal diese Symptome und Schuld war eine Überhitzung/Hitzestau des Rechners.


 da würde ich halt unbedingt mal schauen, ob die Grafikkartenlüfter vlt. nicht aufdrehen, obwohl die es sollten. Wie schnell drehen die zB bei den 73 Grad? Das kannst du B mit dem Afterburner sehen.


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment: meinst du wirklich die Grafikkartentemperatur? im BIOS findet man normalerweise nur die CPU-Temperatur ^^
> 
> Schau mal, ob die Karte nicht auch ohne Last trotzdem warm wird, eben mit einem der genannten Tools



Upsi ^^ Naja mit Afterburner hatte ich die Temps zum Glück auch getestet. Im Normalbetrieb beträgt die Temperatur ca 38 grad bei Desktopnutzung. Beim Filme schauen glaube ich ca. 50-60 höchstens.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Upsi ^^ Naja mit Afterburner hatte ich die Temps zum Glück auch getestet. Im Normalbetrieb beträgt die Temperatur ca 38 grad bei Desktopnutzung. Beim Filme schauen glaube ich ca. 50-60 höchstens.


 okay, prüf aber mal, ob bei Last auch die Lüfter dann schneller drehen, so wie sie es sollten. Ebenfalls im Afterburner kannst du auch den (maximalen) Takt sehen, vlt. ist der ja auch zu hoch? Guck mal zB hier in dem Artikel Software für Grafikkarten unter Windows 10: Tools, Treiber und Überwachung  etwas weiter unten, da ist ein Bild vom Afterburrner. Bei CoreClock steht der Takt, den die Karte erreichen soll


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, prüf aber mal, ob bei Last auch die Lüfter dann schneller drehen, so wie sie es sollten. Ebenfalls im Afterburner kannst du auch den (maximalen) Takt sehen, vlt. ist der ja auch zu hoch? Guck mal zB hier in dem Artikel Software für Grafikkarten unter Windows 10: Tools, Treiber und Überwachung  etwas weiter unten, da ist ein Bild vom Afterburrner. Bei CoreClock steht der Takt, den die Karte erreichen soll



Leider ist der Rechner noch bei meinem Freund und ich habe Neuigkeiten. Soo mein Kumpel hatte eine Ersatz Graka eingebaut und dann mit FurMark den Rechner einige Stunden laufen lassen und alles lief rund  aber um sicher zu gehen hat er jetzt ein anderes NT eingebaut um zu sehen ob die Graka auch genügend Strom hat und er wollte sich nach paar Stunden melden. Aber kann es wirklich an dem NT liegen? Mein PC lief ja 9 Monate rund deswegen finde ich es etwas fragwürdig dass mein Netzteil einfach zu wenig Power hat


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Rechner noch bei meinem Freund und ich habe Neuigkeiten. Soo mein Kumpel hatte eine Ersatz Graka eingebaut und dann mit FurMark den Rechner einige Stunden laufen lassen und alles lief rund  aber um sicher zu gehen hat er jetzt ein anderes NT eingebaut um zu sehen ob die Graka auch genügend Strom hat und er wollte sich nach paar Stunden melden. Aber kann es wirklich an dem NT liegen? Mein PC lief ja 9 Monate rund deswegen finde ich es etwas fragwürdig dass mein Netzteil einfach zu wenig Power hat


 ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Power liegt, dann müsste der PC eher einfach nur "ausgehen"


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Power liegt, dann müsste der PC eher einfach nur "ausgehen"



Hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch gedacht  glaube eher das was mit der Graka nicht stimmt. Naja .. Mein Kumpel hatte mich gerade angerufen und mir mitgeteilt dass der Rechner mit meiner Graka+700 Watt Netzteil funktioniert. Mein NT hat ja 500W und mit einer leistungsschwächeren Graka hat diese auch funktioniert. Lag dann wohl doch an der Power  obwohl der Rechner Monatelang mit dem alten NT funzte versteh ich nicht


----------



## Alisis1990 (15. September 2015)

O.o 

Ich hätte jetzt auch nicht gedacht das da Be quiet! Mit 500W  dein System nicht ausreichend befeuern kann.
Wenn da mal nicht Iwas anderes im Argen liegt.

Aber ich hoffe mal das sich dein Problem damit erledigt hat!


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch gedacht  glaube eher das was mit der Graka nicht stimmt. Naja .. Mein Kumpel hatte mich gerade angerufen und mir mitgeteilt dass der Rechner mit meiner Graka+700 Watt Netzteil funktioniert. Mein NT hat ja 500W und mit einer leistungsschwächeren Graka hat diese auch funktioniert. Lag dann wohl doch an der Power  obwohl der Rechner Monatelang mit dem alten NT funzte versteh ich nicht


 Das ist jetzt allerdings auch ein falscher Schluss, den du ziehst. Wenn du das Netzteil deines Kumpels bei DIR einbaust, und es dann keine Probleme mehr gibt, DANN liegt es in der Tat am Netzteil. Aber so, wie ihr jetzt testet, kann es auch einfach nur eine Software-Provozierte Sache sein. Vlt. ein Treiberkonflikt, und wenn du Windows neu installieren würdest, wäre alles wieder okay. Oder es liegt doch an der Belüftung, und bei Deinem Freund ist die Belüftung halt gut, so dass bei dem nix passiert - vlt. würde also einfach nur ein neuer Lüfter vorne das Problem beseitigen?

Normalerweise reicht ein 500W-BeQuiet nämlich dicke aus, der PC zieht in der Summe vlt. 300-320W. Falls es wirklich am Strom liegt, dann müsste das Netzteil defekt sein oder aber du hast per Zufall alles, was Strom zieht, an der gleichen 12V-Leitung. Das Netzteil hat nämlich 2 Bereiche mit 12V, und jeder hat ein eigenes Maximum - wenn du jetzt alles am gleichen Strang hast (das erkennt man nicht am Kabel! ), dann kann es sein, dass da zB 200W verfügbar sind, der PC manchmal 205W braucht und dann versagt, obwohl auf der zweiten 12V-Leitung an sich noch 200W ungenutzt sind. D.h. dafür vlt mal die Festplatte usw. an ein GANZ anderes Kabel dranmachen, nur zum Test


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt allerdings auch ein falscher Schluss, den du ziehst. Wenn du das Netzteil deines Kumpels bei DIR einbaust, und es dann keine Probleme mehr gibt, DANN liegt es in der Tat am Netzteil. Aber so, wie ihr jetzt testet, kann es auch einfach nur eine Software-Provozierte Sache sein. Vlt. ein Treiberkonflikt, und wenn du Windows neu installieren würdest, wäre alles wieder okay. Oder es liegt doch an der Belüftung, und bei Deinem Freund ist die Belüftung halt gut, so dass bei dem nix passiert - vlt. würde also einfach nur ein neuer Lüfter vorne das Problem beseitigen?



Warte von welcher Belüftung sprichst du jetzt? Wie meinst du das mit dem falsch testen? Er hat sein NT an meinem Rechner angeschlossen mit meiner alten Graka und alles lief rund. Dann um zu testen ob mein NT defekt ist hat er wieder mein NT eingebaut aber dafür eine andere Graka die leistungsschwächer ist und in dem Fall hatte es auch funktioniert. Folgend hat er wieder mein altes System erneut getestet und das Problem konnte sofort wieder reproduziert werden. Daraus schließe ich das mein NT nicht mit meiner Zusammenstellung kompatibel ist. Ich habe Windows schon neu installiert sowie die Graka Treiber ohne Erfolg. Das mit der Festplatte werde ich aufjedenfall ausprobieren


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Warte von welcher Belüftung sprichst du jetzt? Wie meinst du das mit dem falsch testen? Er hat sein NT an meinem Rechner angeschlossen mit meiner alten Graka und alles lief rund. Dann um zu testen ob mein NT defekt ist hat er wieder mein NT eingebaut aber dafür eine andere Graka die leistungsschwächer ist und in dem Fall hatte es auch funktioniert. Folgend hat er wieder mein altes System erneut getestet und das Problem konnte sofort wieder reproduziert werden. Daraus schließe ich das mein NT nicht mit meiner Zusammenstellung kompatibel ist. Ich habe Windows schon neu installiert sowie die Graka Treiber ohne Erfolg. Das mit der Festplatte werde ich aufjedenfall ausprobieren


 ach so, okay: er hat SEIN Netzeil in Deinen PC eingebaut? Und der PC war auch zu, also nicht bei offenem Seitenteil? Wenn das so ist, dann liegt es wohl doch am Netzteil, aber teste das auch mal mit dem Anschluss der Festplatten usw. an einem anderen, bisher freien Kabelstrang des Netzteils. 

Und wenn das auch nix bringt, musst du das Netzteil reklamieren, wobei ich mich da direkt an BQ wenden würde, da die an sich einen sehr guten Service haben. Beschreibe dann auch, dass es mit einem anderen NT im ansonsten identischen PC keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Cero90 (15. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, okay: er hat SEIN Netzeil in Deinen PC eingebaut? Und der PC war auch zu, also nicht bei offenem Seitenteil?
> 
> Und wenn das auch nix bringt, musst du das Netzteil reklamieren, wobei ich mich da direkt an BQ wenden würde, da die an sich einen sehr guten Service haben. Beschreibe dann auch, dass es mit einem anderen NT im ansonsten identischen PC keine Probleme gibt.



Genau alles was getestet wurde, wurde an meinem Rechner getestet, nicht sein's. Der PC war während des Tests zu geschraubt. Was mir jetzt so spontan einfällt wäre ein NT einzubauen welches genau so viel Watt hat wie mein jetztiges ^^ um zu testen ob wirklich zu wenig Power vorhanden ist oder einfach das NT spinnt.
Naja werde mich dann wohl an BeQuiet deswegen wenden


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Genau alles was getestet wurde, wurde an meinem Rechner getestet, nicht sein's. Der PC war während des Tests zu geschraubt. Was mir jetzt so spontan einfällt wäre ein NT einzubauen welches genau so viel Watt hat wie mein jetztiges ^^ um zu testen ob wirklich zu wenig Power vorhanden ist oder einfach das NT spinnt.
> Naja werde mich dann wohl an BeQuiet deswegen wenden


 Normalerweise sind 500W bei Deinem PC echt mehr als genug, vor allem wenn es eben ein effizientes BQ ist. So ein PC braucht allerhöchstens 350W bei absoluter Volllast, und auch wenn du bei nem Netzteil mit zB 500W die 500W "verteilt" hast, also theoretisch zB bei 12V zu wenig Watt über sind, obwohl erst 300W insgesamt verbraucht werden: so was kommt nur bei sehr billigen Modellen vor, die mit 500W werben für nur 30€ oder so.

In Deinem Fall aber ist vlt. nur irgendein Kondensator im Netzteil nicht mehr okay, so dass die Spannung nicht mehr stabil genug bei Last gebracht werden und die Karte dann abstürzt. Normalerweise aber reicht es, was du ja auch daran merkst, dass es bisher problemlos geklappt hat


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2015)

ja, ich denke die These von Herb klingt ganz gut, dass das NT zwar nen Stück weit die Spannung hält, aber irgendein Bauteil nen Schuss hat


----------



## Cero90 (16. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall aber ist vlt. nur irgendein Kondensator im Netzteil nicht mehr okay, so dass die Spannung nicht mehr stabil genug bei Last gebracht werden und die Karte dann abstürzt. Normalerweise aber reicht es, was du ja auch daran merkst, dass es bisher problemlos geklappt hat



Aber wie kann es dann sein, dass das Netzteil mit einer anderen Graka funktioniert und mit meiner nicht. Meine Graka funktioniert aber mit einem anderen NT tadellos. Versteh ich nicht ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. September 2015)

Naja wenn ein Kondensator nicht mehr richtig arbeitet könnten ihn schon kleine Unterschiede in die Knie Zwingen.

Wenn deine Karte (beispiel) 105 Watt benötigt gibt das NT auf. 

Wenn die andere aber nur 100 Watt braucht kann das dann aber schon wieder anders aussehen.

Vielleicht braucht deine Karte auch nur mal ganz kurz diese 5 Watt mehr und deshalb tritt das Problem nur dann auf WENN die Karte diese 5 Watt mehr ziehen will.


----------



## Cero90 (16. September 2015)

Soo hab jetzt den Rechner wieder ... Mir wurde vom Kollegen gesagt, dass meine R9 280X bei volllast bis zu 250 W zieht. Mein intel xeon v1231 90-150 W bei volllast und dass sich der Rechner dann wohl automatisch abschalten würde. In kurz: zu wenig Power. Da mein NT mit einer r9 380 tadellos funktionierte die ca. 190 W bei Volllast ziehen soll meinten sie das wohl kein schaden vorliegt. Da ich aber mein System seit Okt 2014 besitze halte ich dies für Humbug . Das einzige was verändert wurde war mein Gehäuselüfter vor ca. 2 Monaten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Aber wie kann es dann sein, dass das Netzteil mit einer anderen Graka funktioniert und mit meiner nicht. Meine Graka funktioniert aber mit einem anderen NT tadellos. Versteh ich nicht ^^


 wenn die andere Karte weniger Strom braucht, dann kann es genau damit zu tun haben. Was für eine Karte war es denn?


----------



## Cero90 (16. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn die andere Karte weniger Strom braucht, dann kann es genau damit zu tun haben. Was für eine Karte war es denn?


Es sollte eine R9 380 gewesen sein


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Es sollte eine R9 380 gewesen sein


 die R9 380 werden mit 180-190W Maximum angegeben, die R9 280X mit 250W. Kann also durchaus sein, dass es daran liegt. Die R9 380 brauchen meistens 2x 6Pin-Stecker oder 1x 8Pin, die 280X aber idR je einen 6- und 8-Pin oder sogr 2x 8Pin


----------



## Cero90 (16. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die R9 380 werden mit 180-190W Maximum angegeben, die R9 280X mit 250W. Kann also durchaus sein, dass es daran liegt. Die R9 380 brauchen meistens 2x 6Pin-Stecker oder 1x 8Pin, die 280X aber idR je einen 6- und 8-Pin oder sogr 2x 8Pin


Also doch zu wenig Power? Aber wieso hat es dann ein Jahr funktioniert?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2015)

Cero90 schrieb:


> Also doch zu wenig Power? Aber wieso hat es dann ein Jahr funktioniert?


  weil das NT halt einen Defekt hat, wegen dem es bei Last nicht mehr stabil den Strom bringt. Das wäre jedenfalls die einzige Erklärung, sofern es nicht nur reiner Zufall ist, dass der PC mit dem NT Deines Kumpels problemlos läuft. Nachher stürzt der vlt. auch da ab, vlt. solltest du das NT mal 2-3 Tage "leihen" und viel spielen...


----------



## Alisis1990 (17. September 2015)

Also ich denke auch das die 500W ausreichen sollten um dein System zu befeuern. Mein System ist lange nicht so sparsam wie deins.
Und ich komme mit 550w auch gut hin.
Also denke ich auchdas dein NT einen defekt haben wird. Wo Strom fließt kann auch schnell mal ne Kleinigkeit passieren. 

Ich würde auch Empfehlen ein anderes NT erstmal ein paar tage zu testen um andere Dinge auszuschließen


----------

